# Looking for local peeps with meeses



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I live in Maryland, USA and was wondering if anyone else with mice lived near me i live near the Maryland/Pennsylvania state line im 30 mins south of Hanover Pennsylvania.

Thanks


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I think Stina is in Allentown PA which is the closest that I know of. I think there was another breeder in PA but I don't remember where exactly.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

OK cool thanks its just nice to know whos close. i have one person on facebook in gettysburg but she has rats mostly.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, I am in Allentown!  Cindy (M13B or smt like that....lol) is in MD, Ann (Mrs. Beach) is also in MD (she is mainly breeding for herself, but may have babies available occasionally). I am working on producing red x-brindles (adding manx soon!) and black eyed silver texels.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

cool. I like the angoras i think they are rather cool. and i wouldnt mind trying rex but i want to start slowly get some younger stock as i dont have any idea how old 2 of my does are. i figure ill keep around 10 plus feeders and just be really strict in culling.... :roll: who am i kidding ill fall in love with all of them and have 30 by the time im done :lol: :lol:


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol, she's already got 3 from me, the 2 does you got from me are 3-4 months old, the buck is 9 weeks. But Stina has much better quality mice.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol i know and i LOVE them they are so awesome i wish i had all fuzzy ones. i figured the ones i got from you were younger but i have 2 petshop does and have no idea how old they are. im not worried really about quality as i am in different colors


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You should come to the mouse show with me the 18th..........I DESPERATELY need someone to come with me....the drive is SOOOO long!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

i would but im a grave digger and might have to work that weekend  sorry ...  jews dont stop dying just because i want to do something


----------

